# Does this ever get any easier?



## tigercat (Oct 6, 2011)

Me and my wife have been separated for a month now. I keep going thru a range of emotions such as angry, depressed, sad, then some days i might feel pretty good about everything. 

The problem was i wasn't there for her enough emotionally and some guy stepped in and i think she might have fell for him or at least he is filling the void that i didn't fill from a emotional standpoint . She denies anything with him except for being just friends, but she seems to have emotionally disconnected from me because she just doesn't even want to try to fix our marriage (no sure if that is the fog talking). She is so cold and emotionless to me and its kinda scary and when we did talk everything was blamed on me. Everything would point to her i guess choosing this guy over me because of his emotional support.

I know I need to just let her go because 1 person can't hang on to a relationship if the other has already let go, but i can't seem to just get over the hope of her realizing the mistake she is making. I can't help but to think about the way things used to be when everything seemed so happy just 2 months ago and wonder WTF happened. 

Will this ever get any easier?

It seems like she has totally forgot about me as I haven't heard from her in days and she writes on facebook how happy she is (from what people tell me). I'm no sure i believe her but thats what she puts.


----------



## Sands (Oct 19, 2011)

Sounds to me that this is MID- MidLife Crisis. Check out this Website: Support for Dealing with Infidelity and a Spouse in Midlife Crisis
The Hero's Spouse


----------



## Geoffrey Marsh (Aug 11, 2011)

tigercat,

As far as things getting easier...it take a lot of time.

So...why did you separate? If you have a post that explains your situation already out their please point me to it, maybe I can help.


----------



## tigercat (Oct 6, 2011)

Geoffrey Marsh said:


> tigercat,
> 
> As far as things getting easier...it take a lot of time.
> 
> So...why did you separate? If you have a post that explains your situation already out their please point me to it, maybe I can help.


Only thing missing from my original link is that now i'm sure she is getting some kind of emotional support from a "friend". Not sure to what extent their relationship is but i know the way most guys think because obviously i am one, and i'm sure he might be listening to her problems now but the wife is a cute girl and i can see where hes head, if not already there.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/32733-need-advice-so-confused.html


----------

